# Has anyone got Draw Something.



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am trying tofigure out how to get the download from my phone to my fire. Heard it was possible but I was wondering if anyone else has done such transfer

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I side loaded it, but it's stuck on the loading screen.  Seen other people with the same issue.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I am attempting it now.  So far it is installing but moving slow.  I added the apk to my dropbox to sideload.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

It downloaded and installed just fine.  I have opened the app several times and it hasn't failed or messed up.  I'm just waiting for a turn so I can test the drawing and sending.   My instructions below assume you have ES File Explorer on your phone and Dropbox on your phone and Fire.

How I did it:

1. Made a back up of the apk file on ES File Explorer.
(Long press on Draw Something App and choose backup.)

2. This file is saved in the folder backup > apps.

3. Open the backup > apps folder and long press the apk file.  

4. When the options pop up scroll down and select Send (you may have to scroll down).

5. In the next pop up (Share Via) - select dropbox > Send to this folder (or select the folder you want it in).

6. Next, open dropbox on your Kindle Fire where you saved the apk file.

7. Touch the file and it will download.  Once downloaded select Install.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I downloaded the Apk from 1mobile directly from the Fire. When it needed an update, i deleted & dl' ed the new one with no issue. I did have an issue once with it not loading a game, but a delete & reinstwll fixed it. Easy & quite addictive!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Where are you guys getting it? Is there a source outside of the Android Market/Google Play, and is it free? 

Edit: Never mind, someone above me posted that it's available on 1mobile.com. Yay!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ha that is what I have been doing wrong. I have been typing mobile1.com not 1mobile.com

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the paid version cause I can not stand the dang ads so I had to do it the round-a-bout way.


----------



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love this game. but I need more colors..lol


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

gilly78201 said:


> I love this game. but I need more colors..lol


I feel the same way...I mean really, no green?  I haven't read all the instructions to the game but it looks like if I play it enough I can "buy" color packages with my winnings. I am enjoying it but I've all ready seen it repeat items to draw.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

teri said:


> I feel the same way...I mean really, no green?  I haven't read all the instructions to the game but it looks like if I play it enough I can "buy" color packages with my winnings. I am enjoying it but I've all ready seen it repeat items to draw.


Yes. Color packages are 249 coins... I was obsessed with hitting that so I could get some more darn colors! I bought the mardi gras packages which has grey, green, purple, orange, etc. My drawings are much more fun now 

I believe the paid version has more words, but the Fire's my only Android device so idk how to pay for it & get it on there.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Zynga just bought it... for better or for worse.  Guess we'll see.  The guy in charge said some pretty nasty things on Twitter, though, makes me kind of not want to support it at all -_-


----------

